# minimum income requirement for residency if working



## owl_lover (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Sorry if this question has been asked before.
Is there a minimum income you need to qualify for residency in Spain if you are employed but have non working dependents ( OH and preschool DD).
Thank you


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The general rule is around €600 per person per month; or you could deposit €6000 and go for residency. The rules vary from province to province but here in CDS the above seems to be about accurate. Plus you need to have healthcare in place for all of your family. If you have a contract and the employer is paying your social security then you will be covered for healthcare and your family also as your dependants.


----------



## owl_lover (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok thank you,
SS would be paid so healthcare would be fine. I would be earning more like 1250 a month but would have over 14000 in the bank so should be ok!


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

owl_lover said:


> Ok thank you,
> SS would be paid so healthcare would be fine. I would be earning more like 1250 a month but would have over 14000 in the bank so should be ok!


If you have an employment contract, there shouldn't be a minimum wage requirement or a need for any savings in the bank. Although of course different offices and different areas have different interpretations of the requirements and levels of strictness and efficiency. Barcelona office for example is particularly strict, other areas seem to be more lax.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

owl_lover said:


> Hi everyone,
> Sorry if this question has been asked before.
> Is there a minimum income you need to qualify for residency in Spain if you are employed but have non working dependents ( OH and preschool DD).
> Thank you


It all depends if you are employed here in Spain.

If you are and have a Spanish contract, then you will be covered for health and will NOT need to have a minimum income or money in the bank.

If you will be working self-employed here then again you will not need any of the above but will need to factor in the SS payments.

If you are employed in UK then you will certainly need to prove income into a Spanish bank and may also need cash in a Spanish bank. Just remember that you will also have to pay tax in Spain and will have to declare all worldwide income.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

owl_lover said:


> Hi everyone,
> Sorry if this question has been asked before.
> Is there a minimum income you need to qualify for residency in Spain if you are employed but have non working dependents ( OH and preschool DD).
> Thank you


Are you and OH married- not so straightforward if not?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owl_lover said:


> Hi everyone,
> Sorry if this question has been asked before.
> Is there a minimum income you need to qualify for residency in Spain if you are employed but have non working dependents ( OH and preschool DD).
> Thank you


The bottom line as well as the residency issues is will you have enough to actually live on??! Its great that you have contracted employment, but you have to be able to live on it
Jo xxx


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Owl Lover.


This is an extract of the requirements for residencia, from : 

https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain


a) Employed workers must produce a declaration to the effect that they have been hired by the employer or a certificate of employment. These documents must include, as a minimum, details of the name and address of the company, tax identification and Employer’s Social Security Number. Presentation of an employment contract registered with the corresponding Public Employment Service or a document of registration or situation similar to registration with the corresponding Social Security System will be accepted, although it will not be necessary to produce these documents if the interested party agrees to have his details checked against the General Social Security Finance Office files “Ficheros de la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social” 


This is an extract of the requirements for residencia, from : 

BOLETÍN OFICIAL DEL ESTADO Núm. 164 Martes 10 de julio de 2012 Sec. I. Pág. 49603

Los trabajadores por cuenta ajena deberán aportar una declaración de contratación del empleador o un certificado de empleo. Estos documentos deberán incluir, al menos, los datos relativos al nombre y dirección de la empresa, identificación fiscal y código cuenta de cotización. En todo caso, se admitirá la presentación del contrato de trabajo registrado en el correspondiente Servicio Público de Empleo o documento de alta, o situación asimilada al alta, en el régimen correspondiente de la Seguridad Social, si bien no será necesaria la 
aportación de esta documentación si el interesado consiente la comprobación de dichos datos en los Ficheros de la Tesorería General de la Seguridad Social.


----------



## owl_lover (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you so much for all your help.
Job is in Spain so we should be fine.
Yes, we are married.
And I'm pretty sure we will manage fine on the money, will have around 800-900 euros after rent, far more than we live on after rent in UK, obviously we also have the savings to help if necessary.


----------

